# Where can I get a truck load of watermelons?



## JD (Jun 10, 2009)

Where would be the best place for me to get a pickup load of watermelons and what kind of prices would I be looking at? Looking to do a fund raiser for the Breast Cancer Walk and thought of selling watermelons. My sign would read....

Melons for Melons

Buy Ours And Save Hers

All proceeds go to the Susan G Komen for a cure​

Any info or ideas would be appreciated....


Thanks,

JD


----------



## big_bird (Jun 10, 2009)

dont know the price but maybe the GA farmers market in Forest park.

dont know but i like your fund raiser.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Jun 10, 2009)

I can get you a price, we get a load every other week for my Grandparents gas stations.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 10, 2009)

Easy with this one.  It is a good cause to do not ruin it for JD.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 10, 2009)

Cordele Ga is the Watermelon Capitol of the World and they are having a Watermelon Festival beginning this week.
http://cordele-crisp-chamber.com/festival.html

Surely some of our members down that way can find a source for your fund raiser.

How about it Southwoodshunter, Gaswamp, others can yall help with this one?


----------



## JD (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea I guess I should have put it here in the first place....thanks for moving it....


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 10, 2009)

That sign idea is freaking hilarious!  I'd buy one just for the originality of it.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll get you a number and contact person to call shortly.


----------



## JD (Jun 10, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> I'll get you a number and contact person to call shortly.



Thank you...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey JD,

Been telling folks in my area about the sign and they love it!!!!I hope it works for you guys


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 11, 2009)

Great thinkin JD....that stuff your bride says about you ain't all true


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Watermelons*

About 20 years ago I went to the GA FARMER MARKET and pick up 60 watermelons for 50  cent each.Took them to WVA on vaction and sold them for $5.00 each.First time had more money came back from vaction.:cheers


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 11, 2009)

sent you a pm JD


----------

